# I feel like Im slowly starting to hate my husband



## kcc01 (Jun 5, 2011)

My husband and I have been for almost 3 years and have a 2 year old son...We have been having problems for about a year or so some to do with his drinking and some on my part (because yes i know i have things i need to fix and i am currently working on them) but he on the other hand will do what he wants to do no matter what...i feel like i expected to much out of him when i thought he would grow up a little after we had our baby....but of course not...we fight constantly over the stupidest things...he wont talk to me about anything..and when i try to have a conversation with him about an issue im having it pretty much just ticks him off and he ends up yelling and there for we fight...again...and it hit me today when i got really upset and started crying and he told me to shut the f up and quit being a whiny baby and he doesnt understand why i cry so much(when really i dont cry all that often...i never cry...) i honestly feel like this point in time that i hate my life and him....and i just dont know what to do anymore...i feel like i want to leave but at the same time im scared to...any advice?


----------



## tpb72 (Feb 18, 2011)

Your description of your relationship doesn't sound very good at all. 

I doubt he would be receptive to mc but I would think you should try.

If it come right down to it though and you need to leave let me tell you that the reality of leaving isn't nearly so bad as your fears make them out to be.


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

You need to change something. What you are doing isn't working. 

MC, 180, figure out what a separation would look like, talk to him in a different way, write him a letter or e-mail. Something. Nothing will change until he knows why you cry so much or really decide to change things somehow.


----------

